# Margarita's little buckling is here right on time!



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a boy! Margarita had her buckling right on her due date! She even let me sleep last night! I checked her before dinner and there was no indication that she was any closer to giving birth than the week previous so I went to bed thinking it would be days before we saw a baby, lol. At 5:30 this morning I heard her yelling...I flew out of bed and ran to the goat barn. Sure enough, she was streaming mucus! 









I ran back to the house, grabbed my supplies, headed back to the barn and had a chance to calm down before she started to push...then I saw a foot!










I ran up to the house to wake the girls (they wanted to see the kid born) and when I got back to the barn, two feet! She seemed to stall just a little at that point, not progressing for the next two pushes so I lubed up and checked things out. The head was there but she was having trouble getting him moving so on the next push I pulled on his legs steadily with the contraction. He moved a bit and on the next push, with my pulling, out he came!










He looks just like his daddy who died a couple of weeks ago...this is his legacy.










Anyway, the little guy did great. He seemed to sneeze a lot and I spent quite a bit of time clearing his nose and mouth of mucus. He rattled a little at first but after a while that seemed to clear up. I kept using a clean towel to try to get the sticky mucus out of his mouth. I also used a bulb syringe but the towel almost seemed to work better.

I helped him figure out which end was the business end of momma and she was pretty good about letting him nurse...I did have to hold her the first time but after that she was okay.

It is chilly out this morning so I made a little jacket for him out of one of my daughter's old shirts.










He is so cute! Now...to come up with the perfect name...?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's so cute!!! Congrats!!!! Great pics, too!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats he's adorable.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! Name him Sequoia Jr.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, glad everything went well. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I think you already said his name!!! LoL 
I think the name* "Legacy" *suits him perfectly..!!!

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Abra, I love it! Now, to convince my daughter that it's the perfect name, lol...

Sequoia's Legacy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes! Sequoia's Legacy 

For next time (just an FYI, we learned this last year from a great breeder) if it sounds like they're a bit rattly, it helps to hold them by their rear legs and gently swing them so that the fluid drips out (they will cry, that's good too). You'll have to hold firmly as new babies are slippy!

He's beautiful!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I LOVE Sequoia's Legacy!!!  Perfect..!!!!
Was Sequoia his father's name..??? I LOVE it.!!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, Sequoia was the fathers name...he died 5 days ago...just 4 days before his ONLY kid was born as Margarita was the only doe he bred last year. Sequoia was owned by a friend of mine and she kindly let me borrow him last fall. He was here to breed my older doe but she would not give Sequoia the time of day...she likes the boys to be bigger and older, I guess. Anyway, my doeling instantly came into heat for the first time and was bred right away...not my plan at all! Now I'm glad it happened as the birth went well, Margarita is doing very well, and now Sequoia is gone and has this buckling to carry on his Legacy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------

